# S-OFF but lost R/W access



## Irie27 (Jul 1, 2011)

I tried upgrading CWR and received an error about permissions. I used SuperUser to verify root access and this is the error..

Root Access is not properly configured or was not granted.

Superuser.apk - com.noshufou.android.su - version 9.9.9 is installed!

Standard su binary location: ls -l /system/bin/su:

/system/bin/su: No such file or directory

Standard su binary location: ls -l /system/xbin/su:
-rwxr-xr-x root root 26264 2008-08-01 08:00 su

Alternate su binary location:
/sbin/su: Permission denied

SU binary not found or not operating properly

Results provided by Root Checker version 3.4 from joeykrim in the Android Market - http://goo.gl/GgWae

However, when I boot into recovery, I do have S-OFF. TB doesn't work either. Somehow I lost root permissions on the file system. I bought Boot Manager so I was wondering if that had changed something. I uninstalled it, rebooted, and error remains. My BusyBox install is good also. This has happened in the last week and I can't figure out what had happened. I used Root Explorer and tried changing access from R/O to R/W and no luck.

Is anyone able to help me resolve this issue?

Thank You


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

Shiiiiit, i would say unroot, flash stock ruu and start over, but that sucks man, maybe someone will know a way to fix the problem without starting over, but i dunno


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

If you have s off, go flash the hboot file for twrp recovery and use that recovery to install a rom that's rooted (cm7, omfgb, etc) and that should be all you need to do.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Irie27 (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm running GingerRemix 2.1 and have been for quite awhile now. I'm going to try a restore on one of my nandroid backups and see what happens.

I restored a backup and root is back! Something I installed in the past week wiped it out. I think it was Boot Manager.


----------

